# spoo breeders in southern california?



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Savannah maybe contact divine again. Did you call them? I saw just today on fb that she has a litter coming today or tomorrow. Maybe contact her on fb? She is the only one I know if in so cal, sorry I can’t help you find any others. Breeders are notoriously bad at getting back to people. I don’t know why this is, but it seems to be that way across the board. I pretty much only know breeders in Utah so sorry I’m not much help


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about the difficulty in communication. I went through that too when I was puppy shopping with certain breeders! 

I have a couple more recommendations for you:

https://www.norikopoodles.com/ - in San Fernando Valley - Have heard great things, seems like a very conscientious breeder.

If you can come to Nor Cal:

Rocknrolla Poodles - Home 

I highly recommend Oksana at Rock'nRolla! Frosty is freaking amazing and has the temperament for a service dog, hands down. I can take him anywhere and he's perfect. Friendly but focused on me, bold, obedient, trainable. And Oksana gives her puppies the best start possible. I can't recommend her more highly. Everyone who has her puppies feels the same way I do: blessed!

Some other great Nor Cal breeders:

-5-Star
-Grandeur
-Cabernet
-Penndragon
-Lakeview
-Marquis Diamond
-Brienwood

Good luck


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

@chinchilla I had no idea that was a common thing! Maybe I'll reach out to her elsewhere. I emailed with no response, so I guess it would make sense to try other avenues.

@zooeysmom thank you so much for such a comprehensive list! I wouldn't mind a trip up to norcal if it's the best option in the end, and if I could get a pup anything like your Frosty I'm tempted!


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm finding myself biased towards Rock'nRolla purely because my favorite song of all time is Save Rock and Roll by Fall Out Boy and it'd be awesome to have a registered name that referenced that!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

savannahi said:


> I'm finding myself biased towards Rock'nRolla purely because my favorite song of all time is Save Rock and Roll by Fall Out Boy and it'd be awesome to have a registered name that referenced that!


Well, there's proof that you need a Rock'nRolla poodle :lol: I would call Oksana and see what her breeding plans are. She usually has a waiting list, so you could get on it now


----------



## savannahi (Feb 27, 2018)

I submitted the application!
Should I wait for a response on that before I call or just call?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would wait a day--she got back to me pretty fast after the application--like an hour later! Otherwise, follow up with a call tomorrow.


----------

